#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide

## Nabilia

PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide 3rd Ed. Heldman 2005.pdf	  9.300 MB



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide

----------


## Nabilia

Project Management Professional (PMI) Certification Study Guide Presentation.ppt 1.253 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

PMI 99-001-2008 - A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge 4th Edition (PMBOK Guide).pdf	  5.957 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

PMP PMBOK 100 Success Secrets - Project Management Professional - The Missing Exam Study, Certification Preparation and Project Management Body of Knowledge Guide Application Guide - Blokdijk 2000.pdf 0.960 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Practical Guide to Project Planning - Vargas 2008.pdf 11.530 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Project and Program Risk Management - A Guide to Managing Project Risks and Opportunities - PMBOK Handbooks 1992.pdf 9.983 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

The PMP Exam - How to Pass On Your First Try - Test Prep series on 3rd Ed. Crowe 2005.pdf 14.705 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

The Project Management Question and Answer Book - Newell.Grashina 2004.chm 5.660 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

PMP Exam Cram 2 - Francis.Horine 2004.chm 0.777 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PMP - Project Management Professional Study Guide - Heldman 2002.pdf 7.194 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PMBOK Quick Implementation Guide - Standard Introduction, Tips for Successful PMBOK Managed Projects, FAQs, Mapping Responsibilities, Terms and Definitions - Lawson.pdf 0.765 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Overview of the PMBOK Guide - Short Cuts for PMP Certification - 2nd Ed. Conchuir 2011.pdf 2.533 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Identifying and Managing Project Risk - Essential Tools for Failure-Proofing Your Project - Kendrick 2003.pdf 1.523 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide 2000.pdf 3.066 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

90 Days to Success as a Project Manager - Sanghera 2009.pdf 3.380 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ICV-KING

please can anybody kindly send this book to me
The PMP Exam - How to Pass On Your First Try - Test Prep series on 4th Edition by Crowe 

i am preparing for the exam.

Thanks

----------


## azab1977@yahoo.com

Would you please send me The PMP Exam preparation studding material - How to Pass On Your First Try - Test Prep series on 4th Edition by Crowe 

I am preparing for the exam.

Thanks,
Ahmed

----------


## deadmatrix

Someone kindly please re-upload those useful documents. Links aren't working.

See More: PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide

----------


## bw1

yes can someone please re upload? Or perhaps Nab maybe you could combine all the documents into super duper download?

----------


## NESTIN

Hola;
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Saludos;

----------


## thucld

I have  @Risk software  but only trial license.

Plase give me your license.

thucledang@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## AnnieGao

PMP Exam Prep might be very well worth to work through. Please check her web site for the newest edition: pmlearn.com.
I worked through that book as well when I prepared my own PMP Exam and it helped me to pass.

----------


## Hix

Hi can someone please reupload, all thos great books. Thannks in advance!!!!!!!!

----------


## yogacruise

Dear ,

Could you upload to  4 shared? thank you

----------


## synthesis123

Please somebody can re-upload. These links not responding.

----------


## matthewbig

Hello,

The provided 4 shared link is not valid anymore. Could you please re-upload (with all the previous information from the ifile links as well).

Thank you and best regards,
MatthewBig

----------


## matthewbig

Hello,

The provided 4 shared link is not valid anymore. Could you please re-upload (with all the previous information from the ifile links as well).

Thank you and best regards,
MatthewBig

----------


## synthesis123

Please re upload

----------


## baseetu

Would you please send me The PMP Exam preparation studding material - How to Pass On Your First Try - Test Prep series on 4th Edition by Crowe 

 I am preparing for the exam.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Rita Mulcahy, "PMP Exam Prep, Eighth Edition: Rita's Course in a Book for Passing the PMP Exam"
2013 | ISBN: 1932735658 | English | 624 pages | Scan PDF | 138 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This book has been FULLY updated to reflect PMI's changes to the PMP exam, and should be used to prepare for all PMP exams delivered on or after July 30th of 2013.
Can you imagine valuing a book so much that you send the author a Thank You letter?



Hundreds of thousands of project managers know and understand why PMP Exam Prep is a worldwide best-seller. Years of PMP exam preparation experience, endless hours of ongoing research, interviews with project managers who failed the exam to identify gaps in their knowledge, and a razor-sharp focus on making sure project managers don't waste a single minute of their time studying are THE reasons this book is the best-selling PMP exam preparation guide in the world.

PMP Exam Prep, Eighth Edition contains hundreds of updates and improvements from previous editions--including new exercises and sample questions never before in print. Offering hundreds of sample questions, critical time-saving tips plus games and activities available nowhere else, this book will help you pass the PMP exam on your FIRST try.See More: PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide

----------


## Han Ah kwang

2013 | 544 pages | PDF | 10 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the Eleventh Edition of the student workbook that accompanies the best selling "bible" of project management. The workbook contains additional problems and exercises to reinforce the concepts presented in the main text. It also serves as a self-study guide for the Project Management Professional (PMP) certification exam to be based on PMI's PMBOK Guide, 5E. Both as accompanying supplement to Kerzner s text and as standalone self-study guide, this workbook gives students key insights from the acknowledged world leader in project management.

----------


## Beni_pgn

please re-upload again..i need this book

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .Kindly reupload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share again....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend 
Please share Book " PMP Exam Prep, ninth Edition: Rita's Course in a Book for Passing the PMP Exam "
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------

